# Accidents on roundabouts



## gramlab (7 Apr 2006)

Was told by a guy in work that his mate was in an accident on a roundabout and it ended up going to court. Supposedly the judge said he wouldn't listen to arguements as to who was at fault because it happened on a roundabout. Wife had a small tip on one last week and after a lot of shouting both parties agreed to leave it at that.
Is this typical - i.e. r/bouts getting so confusing to drive around that blame cant be apportioned or was it just the judge in question. Anyone had a bang on a r/bout?


----------



## mc-BigE (7 Apr 2006)

I was always told that if you have an accident on a roundabout its 50/50?
however what about these bigger 2 or 3 lane roundabouts with traffic lights? I'm always worried that someone will cut across me at a two lane exit of a roundabout if im in the outside line.


----------



## Ned_ie (7 Apr 2006)

Kinsale Road Roundabout, Cork or Headford Road Roundabout, Galway come to mind!

I can't believe that they have to be so confusing. Do the people who come up with teh idea for the lanes actually drive themselves?

As to the accident, I don't believe it is 50/50. If you are on the roundabout, you have the right of way over a car coming from your left. Also, normal rules of road driving apply as far as I know in that if you hit someone from behind, you're wrong. If someone pulls across you and you hit them at the back, you're wrong. And best ever, if you pull across someone else you're probably wrong there too!


----------



## Humpback (7 Apr 2006)

gramlab said:
			
		

> Is this typical - i.e. r/bouts getting so confusing to drive around that blame cant be apportioned


 
Roundabouts haven't changed in how they operate, and the rules of the road regarding roundabouts haven't changed last time I checked. Why are you implying that it's getting more confusing to use them?


----------



## quinno (7 Apr 2006)

Got T-boned by an ESB truck from a few years back on the M1 / M50- driver of the truck was a bit of an ignoramus, wouldn't give name / address / insurance details, managed to get them (myself) in the end and rang his depiot to give them an ear full. Anyhow, rang my insurance company to sort it out. As soon as they heard I was hit from the back (sort of RHS passenger door, from the rear) they said the other party were 100% wrong. Anyhow, the ESB sorted it out very quickly in the end.

I would say if you'rew hit on a roundabout, as much as it will annoy other drivers, try not to move the cars because if you've been hit from the RHS and the other driver has broken the rule of giving way, then I would say it's more in your own favour. If you're lucky a garda will arrive on the scene and help your case, although I've heard of this back firing as well.


----------



## Squonk (7 Apr 2006)

I was in a crash on the roundabout by the Jack Lynch tunnel in Cork (before they put up the traffice lights). The guards who later arrived at the scene couldn't (wouldn't) tell who was in the right. I was convinced I was right. Fortunately, myself and the other party were both with Hibernian insurance. Hibernian investigated the accident in detail and said I was 100% in the right. I was in the correct lane and on the roundabout before the other party. So this stuff about 50/50 no matter what on a roundabout is just laziness.


----------



## mc-BigE (7 Apr 2006)

If a CAR A is in the outside (furthest left) of a roundabout and decides to take the 2nd exit from his current position on the roundabout, and I am in the lane right of him CAR B and want to take the 1 first exit of the roundabout and I hit him (or he hit me as the case my be) on the RHS back of his car, am I in the wrong?

I think in the above case the CAR A is in the wrong lane and maybe CAR B is also in the wrong lane unless there are 2 lanes on the first exit. So i dont think that getting hit on the RHS rear is black and white.


----------



## gramlab (7 Apr 2006)

Ronan,
I know the rules haven't changed but I bet if you sat down with 5 people and talked about r/bouts there would be at least one punch up by the end of it. With so many appearing and the bigger ones with painted lines that appear and dissapear at will it is getting confusing. Haven't read the rules of the road for a few years but as far as i remember they only give details based on nice tidy simple r/bouts.


----------



## Ann-Marie (7 Apr 2006)

roundabouts.


----------



## Ann-Marie (7 Apr 2006)

http://www.drivingschoolireland.com/roundabouts.html


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Apr 2006)

Ned.ie said:



> As to the accident, I don't believe it is 50/50. If you are on the roundabout, you have the right of way over a car coming from your left.


 
Just to be very precise about this, you must give way to any car which is already on the roundabout. 

As I approach a roundabout of 4 junctions, I tend to look to my right. If there is nothing coming, I drive straight onto the roundabout. But this is not correct. As I approach the roundabout, if there is a car on the roundabout at the next junction to my left, I must slow down and let him go ahead.

And I think that this is where the confusion arises. If he nips onto the roundabout ahead of me, he is in the wrong. But if I rear-end him, I will lose the case. 

But think about the poor cyclists. Cars regularly overtake cyclists on the approach to roundabouts, so I cycle in the middle of the road as I approach, so that they can't do it. Cars approaching from one of the other junctions, just ignore the bike anyway.

Brendan


----------



## icantbelieve (7 Apr 2006)

Are you allowed drive over those mini roundabouts that are no more that a bump in the road and are a real pain to drive around. I'm thinking of the type that are scattered all over the estates in Cabra for example.


----------



## mc-BigE (7 Apr 2006)

I'll give you another example (sorry for going on about Cork again! )

When coming into Bistopstown Court Roundabout from west cork, there are 4 lanes on the main round about (with traffic lights) after the 1st exit(to ballincollig bypass).
First 2 have arrows straight ahead for bishopstown, next 2 have arrows pointing right for south Links road or totally around the roundabout, so you go to the 3rd or 4th lane (arrows pointing right) for the 2nd exit off the roundabout(south Link). Follow the lanes around, but the 2 left lanes ,which had arrow pointing straight, also go around the roundabout to the South Link exit! so now there are 4 lanes again , with 4 lanes of cars all trying to race to the south link exit with 2 lanes! when the lights go green 

There have been several crashes at this point since the new layout opened at the end of last year.

Going by PINK's link , the three diagrams a b c, how can these work
when roundabout's have become over-complicated and lanes/arrows have been painted incorrectly!

Its time to Ring Uncle Gaybo and get him to re-write the roundabout rules of the road!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Apr 2006)

I think it must just be Irish drivers. Apparently there are few accidents on the magic roundabout in Swindon.

Brendan


----------



## MargeSimpson (7 Apr 2006)

I have personal experience of roundabout accidents and the garda told us as it was a roundabout it would go 50/50


----------



## conor_mc (7 Apr 2006)

I can think of 3 roundabouts with different layouts on the M50 alone.

1) M1 heading south onto M50 - the inside lane at the top of the off-ramp becomes the middle lane, and the middle lane on the off-ramp becomes the outside lane, while the outside lane goes straight down the other side back onto the M1.

2) Red Cow roundabout from M50 southbound, inside lane is the inside lane all the way around to the Naas Rd outbound, likewise for middle lane, etc.

3) Tallaght exit - this one's a beaut! The inside lane at the top of the off-ramp is for doing a 180 only, you can't get off at 3rd exit from this lane, effectively meaning that traffic from the M50 southbound going into the city, straight back down onto the M50 or out to the Tallaght by-pass must, at the top of the off-ramp, use the outside lane!

A bit of consistency might help!


----------



## Humpback (7 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> So i dont think that getting hit on the RHS rear is black and white.


 
If you hit someone on the RHS rear of a car at a roundabout, that means that most of the car has passed by your line of vision and therefore, you'll be actually looking at what you're hitting. And in that case, it's up to you to avoid the incident - whether or not the car you hit is in the wrong place. You should see the car, and therefore, you're in a position to avoid it.

I don't see how there can be a 50/50 split of responsibility here on the responsibility for the collision.


----------



## mc-BigE (7 Apr 2006)

I tend to disagree with that Ronan. (post #7 example) I think CAR A is in the wrong lane i.e. going around the roundabout in the far left lane, were as CAR B is in the right lane if he is indicating left. Sometimes it's not very easy to avoid CAR A especially if he's not indicting right. As I said, with 2 solicitors in court putting across their case to the Judge, I can't see how it could be Black and White i.e. 100% wrong CAR B. I hope I never have to find out!

Personally if I’m in that situation I either speed up to get passed the point of impact with CAR A or slow down just incase he goes across in front of me.
Normally the latter


----------



## Aidomoss (12 Apr 2006)

Sorry Mc. I have to disagree with what you have said. 
As I see it your car A is approaching a roundabout on the left hand lane and your car B is approaching in the same direction on the right hand lane i.e. both cars entering from the same side of roundabout. Car A is allowed to take either 1st or 2nd exit. Car B is allowed to take 3rd and subsequent exits. Car B is also allowed to take 2nd exit only if there is 2 lanes off the roundabout. 
Roudabouts are not that confusing if everybody was able to use them properly. The main problem I see, is driving instructors and drivingschoolireland telling people to treat a roundabout like a clock. If you have 5 exits on a roundabout, then where do you stand with your clock!!!!! i.e. They say an exit before 12 o'clock should be treated as a left turn and an exit after 12 should be treated as a right turn and an exit at 12 should be treated as straight on what happens if you have 2 exits before 12 and one on 12. Roundabouts should have only few rules therefore less confusion. An extract from the rule of the road book!!!!


*• IF LEAVING BY THE FIRST EXIT* approach and enter the roundabout in the left-hand lane signalling a left turn and proceed to leave the roundabout at that exit.

*• IF LEAVING BY THE SECOND EXIT* approach and enter the roundabout in the left-hand lane but do not signal until you have passed the first exit, then signal a left turn and leave at the next exit.

•* IF LEAVING BY ANY SUBSEQUENT EXIT *approach and enter the roundabout in the right hand lane signalling a right turn. Keep in the right hand lane (i.e. the lane next to the centre). As you pass the exit before the one you intend to leave by, signal a left turn and, when your way is clear, * move to the other lane and leave at the desired exit.


----------



## mc-BigE (13 Apr 2006)

Aidomoss said:
			
		

> Car A is allowed to take either 1st or 2nd exit. Car B is allowed to take 3rd and subsequent exits. *Car B is also allowed to take 2nd exit only if there is 2 lanes off the roundabout.*


 
This is the exact example I’m referring to, if CAR B is taking the second exit (3 lane roundabout,CAR B is in the middle lane) off the roundabout with 2 exit lanes, and CAR A has come from the same approach as you and decides to go around the roundabout in the outside (far left) lane then he is taking the 3rd exit in the left lane, which is wrong.

Bottom line, use caution on roundabouts, assume the person next to you is going to do something stupid! Never blindingly charge your way around a roundabout and assume very one else is going to do what you think they are. This is only my opinion.


----------



## gemsy (13 Apr 2006)

Can't remember which roundabout it was but it was over Clondalkin direction - a guy in a foreign reg car went through the roundabout in front of me and then discovered he wasn't supposed to go through and decided to reverse back to the roundabout and take a right turn - nearly crashed into the back of his car - as you can imagine there were cars beeping in all directions!!!


----------



## MargeSimpson (13 Apr 2006)

Aidomoss said:
			
		

> *• IF LEAVING BY THE SECOND EXIT* approach and enter the roundabout in the left-hand lane but do not signal until you have passed the first exit, then signal a left turn and leave at the next exit.
> 
> •* IF LEAVING BY ANY SUBSEQUENT EXIT *approach and enter the roundabout in the right hand lane signalling a right turn. Keep in the right hand lane (i.e. the lane next to the centre). As you pass the exit before the one you intend to leave by, signal a left turn and, when your way is clear,


I was told by my driving instructor that if the second exit, etc is after 12 on a clock face then you take the right hand lane.


----------



## Aidomoss (13 Apr 2006)

Mc, You didn't say it was a 3 lane roundabout. In that case, your right. But the lanes should have markings on them. i.e. Left lane with left arrow, middle lane with straight on arrow, and right lane with right arrow.

Marge, Thats exactly what i'm on about. The rules of the road does not mention using a clock on roundabouts. Example, Roundabout with 5 or more exits. Say the 1st, 2nd and 3rd exits are -using a clock face- ( i hate that term) but anyway, 8 o'clock 10 o'clock and 12 o'clock. That means that using the driving instructors advice that you can take the 3rd exit on the left hand lane. That is in total contradiction with the rules of the road. personnally I'd follow the rules of the road before the driving instructors. They don't even need qualifications to start up there own business!!! It would be interesting if someone has a logical answer to that one!!!


----------



## mc-BigE (14 Apr 2006)

Aidomoss said:
			
		

> But the lanes should have markings on them. i.e. Left lane with left arrow, middle lane with straight on arrow, and right lane with right arrow.



Regarding lanes, have a look at thread #13 and tell me if the markings mentioned make sense to you

I don't think that it would have made a difference if it was a 3 lane or 2 lane roundabout, as long as the 2nd exit had 2 exit lanes (correct me if I’m wrong)

There's a lot of people have different opinions on roundabouts on this thread alone, most (imho) are right and most are conflicting, its hard to apply standard junction rules of the road because most cars are moving/exiting at speed on roundabouts as apposed to say a T junction were one car stationary

I couple of extra diagrams in the rules of the road book with more exits, more lanes etc would be very useful imho.


----------



## lynchtp (14 Apr 2006)

So if the following is the roundabout, the first exits is straight ahead, and there are two lanes entering and exiting. This picture is incorrect according to the rules of the road (and 'the clock'). 
[broken link removed]

But would anyone in there right mind start in the left lane for the 2nd exit (as per rotr)


----------



## Aidomoss (14 Apr 2006)

Nice butcher job on the diagram lynchtp!!!! That diagram has 4 exits in the rules of the road and yes everybody in there right mind should, when taking the 2nd exit, enter on the left lane. Its people like you that cause accidents on roudabouts when they don't know what there doing!!! 

Mc, I see your point and that even confuses the issue more. Traffic lights on a roundabout are lethal!! Lanes marked that don't make sense!! From what you are saying i think the first lane is for 1st and 2nd exit while the 2nd lane is for 2nd exit only and 3rd and 4th lanes are for 3rd and subsequent exits!! I don't know the roundabout your taking about but thats what I make of it. Basically if the lanes have markings, obey the marking, i.e. 1st lane with left arrow only then you can only take the first exit. I think the majority of roundabouts don't have markings and I think (only my opinion) that tread 14 should be used. I would still like to hear from someone with an opinion on the 3 exits before "12 o'clock" senario!!!!


----------



## woods (14 Apr 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> I think it must just be Irish drivers. Apparently there are few accidents on the magic roundabout in Swindon.
> 
> Brendan


I can see this working during the day but it must be hell at night.


----------



## woods (14 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> Regarding lanes, have a look at thread #13 and tell me if the markings mentioned make sense to you


If you come on to this roundabout and want to take the 3rd exit you have to come on to it in either the first or 2nd lane to be sure to get a place leaving on to the exit. Otherwise you are at the mercy of the cars already in those lanes. 
The third and fourth lanes are designed for the people from west Cork who have come up to the city for the day and just as they get there they realise that they would be better off at home so decide to turn around.


----------



## MargeSimpson (15 Apr 2006)

Aidomoss said:
			
		

> I would still like to hear from someone with an opinion on the 3 exits before "12 o'clock" senario!!!!


I still think the before 12 senario applies here. If you took the right lane you would be crossing the left lane to exit. I think the whole 1st, 2nd, 3rd,etc exit leaves the rules open to too much individual interpretation at different roundabouts. Left lane before 12, right lane after 12 keep people crossing paths. This of course applies to roundabouts without lights.


----------



## Megan (15 Apr 2006)

Does anybody know what lane you should be in if you are not sure which exit you should take. I was told by one of those so called experts that they is nothing wrong with driving around the roundabout afew times before you take your exit. I wouldnt like to try this.


----------



## John_DI (16 Apr 2006)

Hi,

   Saw in my logs the visitors from this thread .  I have the web site  http://www.drivingschoolireland.com/roundabouts.html
   (Scroll down to the bottom.  Added a new image last night)

Some interesting postings on here.

   OK,  IMHO roundabouts are a great invention.  However to be used properly the following is necessary.

   1.  Common Sense.
   2.  Courtesy,   and 
   3.  A basic knowledge of the "Rules of the Road" 

There are exceptions.  Like the one in Cork where local knowledge and a fast car are also required.  However the fast car can be negated by an old man in a clapped out Fiesta.  

But even on that particular roundabout combination, a little courtesy and it would be unnecessary to leave rubber on the road.

   The Irish "Rules of the Road" do not offer a very good explanation.  There is a new version due out soon, hopefully it will address some of the omissions in the present version.

   The British re-wrote their rules regarding roundabouts a few years ago  In particular the "Straight Ahead - 2nd exit" bit.  I have (with their permission) posted their "Highway Code" at  http://www.drivingschoolireland.com/roundabouts_uk.html

   When joining a roundabout the Irish rules only state 





> yield right of way to traffic approaching on the     roundabout


  This should be expanded to "And all traffic already on the roundabout"

They should also add the British statement in LARGE print:-


> In all cases watch out for and give plenty of room to
> 
> * traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit


The biggest problem I see is the above, exit from the inside lane.

Assume an ordinary 2 lane, 4 junction roundabout.

You intend to enter at Junction No 1, driving past Junction No 2, and exiting at Junction No 3, i.e. going straight ahead, taking the 2nd exit.

Next assume you are not one of the idiots who when going straight through a roundabout, shoot into the inside lane, shoot out again indicating right then left.  But you know the Rules, therefore you approach, stay left,  do not indicate and enter only when your lane is clear.

As you enter you see a car on the inside lane switch on their indicator, signalling their intent to exit at Junction No 2.

You *MUST *yield to this car.  Also,  if it does not indicate at junction No 1, but at Junction No 2 that it wishes to exit at  junction No 3,  (Your exit), you must also give this car priority.

Reasons you should yield.   Even though it is a two lane roundabout, it may only have 1 exit lane.  Also he may wish to exit in the left lane.

He is to your right.  You can clearly see him,  Much more difficult for him to see you,  so common sense alone should dictate you give him priority.  Let him do his own thing.

Multi-lane, multi-exit roundabouts should also offer no problem, if you allow traffic to cross etc. etc.  And *IF *the lanes are clearly marked.

Megan.  If you are in a strange town, with the state of the Irish road signage and also your exit might be close to your entrance, best to stay in the outside lane.  Slowing down , allowing any car to exit across your path.

However, suppose the correct way to negotiate, would be to indicate right,  drive strraight into the inside lane, watch out for your exit as you circle the roundabout.  Then exit on your 2nd (3rd time !!)  around

Rgds


----------



## lynchtp (18 Apr 2006)

Aidomoss said:
			
		

> Nice butcher job on the diagram lynchtp!!!! That diagram has 4 exits in the rules of the road and yes everybody in there right mind should, when taking the 2nd exit, enter on the left lane. Its people like you that cause accidents on roudabouts when they don't know what there doing!!!



[FONT=&quot]Butcher Job, I merely made a quick edit (with limited resources i.e. ms paint), to display a visual representation to the roundabout I was talking about.

The question i posed was about the first exit, on a 3 exit roundabout where the first exit is straight ahead (or 12 on the clock method) not as you misunderstood the 2nd exit on a 4 exit roundabout (as per the rotr)

The only place I can think of with a roundabout like this is the Dunkettle Roundabout (not the interchange) in Cork.


It says alot more about you,  that after reading my post looking at my butcher job that you can claim people like me cause the accidents. Even though, I never state the way I approach the roundabout in question. Nice attitude btw[/FONT]


----------



## Aidomoss (18 Apr 2006)

Lynchtp, In your original tread you stated that the diagram you "butchered"  was in the rules of the road and you did not state that you were trying to represent a certain roundabout! I don't know the roundabout personnally but I gather there should be road marking on the approach lanes and if there is not then there should be and you would have to obey the markings!! You also stated that, would anyone in their right mind start in the left lane for the 2nd exit!!!! You should always take the 2nd exit in the left lane unless otherwise directed. i.e. road markings. If you read my reply I was taking about roundabouts in general, and in general if you only take 2nd exits in the right lane then yes, you will cause accidents.

Marge, How would you be crossing the left lane when the left lane should only go to 2nd exit? i.e 1st and 2nd exit only! This is the point I'm trying to make......not very well obviously.....What I'm trying to say is, if someone comes to a roundabout and they are using the 12 o'clock system and someone else comes to the same roundabout and is using the 1st, 2nd and 3rd or susequent exits system, and there is an accident who's at fault? It cant be just 50/50? 

John DI, The highway code doesn't seem to give very clear instruction on taking 2nd or 3rd exits. It only state that you take up the appropiate position in relation to the exit you are taking!!! You might read tread 23, by me and come back with an answer, please. Also using the same example roundabout say the entance your on is a dual carraigeway (2 lanes on) and the 2nd exit is also a dual carraigeway (2 lanes off), then can the 12 o'clock rule apply? i.e take the 3rd exit on the left lane which is at 12 o 'clock?


----------



## John_DI (18 Apr 2006)

Hi lynchtp.

We have a roundabout in Sligo as per your diagram. [broken link removed]

Dual carriageway from Sligo ends at the roundabout.  Straight ahead Dublin,  the right turn for Galway.  

The Galway exit (2nd exit) has two lanes.  The left lane is a feeder lane and merges with the right lane after 100 meters or thereabouts on the Galway road.

So, if going to Galway you are more or less forced to change to the right lane in the dual carriageway, take the inside lane on the roundabout,  exit on the right lane on the Galway road and away. 

If you stay left, you will end up in the feeder lane and may get blocked. You are therefore forced to change lanes, so why not change before the roundabout. ?? 

To Recap:- For Dublin stay left.  For Galway, go right.  

The present Rules of the Road was printed in 1992,  14 (fourteen) years.  It gives ONLY a clear explanation for a 4 (Four)  exit simple straightforward roundabout with  two lanes.  It does not describe multi-lane, multi exit  roundabouts.  (or 3 exit roundabouts)

For that, use basic knowledge of the rules of the road,  common sense, and/or check out the British explanations.


----------



## tradesmen (18 Apr 2006)

can someone tell me........what is this roundabout thing!!


----------



## tradesmen (19 Apr 2006)

can someone explain...........what is this roundabout thing? i drive regularly and havnt come across these phenomenon


----------



## gramlab (19 Apr 2006)

Didn't intend on starting a discussion on roundabouts. Was trying to find out about accident responsibilities e.t.c. 

However it seems by the replies that there is a lot more confusion than i thought about how to use them. Before someone says ' what confusion', just look at the prevoius replies. Half a dozen different explanations of how they work and everyone thinks they are right.


----------



## lynchtp (19 Apr 2006)

It really doesnt matter how big or complicated a roundabout is.

You have 3 types of people at roundabouts
1st The road owner - The person that will fire themselves around the roundabout, not caring for, rules, lanes, approach, exits, other drivers or indicators.
2nd The visitor - A outsider that doesnt know the road, the learner without experience or confidence, the regular person that uses the roundabout but has always used the same route even though the road signs changed and an extra exit was opened and indicates right the whole time.
3rd The over cautious driver - that wont pull out, then pulls halfway  out an blocks a lane or 2, then slowly crawls around the thing presuming by going slow everyone will see them and thus make it easy to avoid being hit, but still doenst indicate correctly.

OK. there is a forth, 
4th The Roundabout Expert - the person that understands the workings of the roundabout and abides by the rotr at every point, every time, on every roundabout.
Even if number 4 exists, numbers 1, 2 and 3 arent expecting number 4 to be there anyway.


----------



## CmTaz (11 May 2006)

Another one for the mix - N3 roundabout at the M50 inbound is full of idiots. There are 3 lanes approaching this. Left one is a slip for the M50 northbound, middle is marked for the city centre and the right hand lane is marked as M50 south and city centre. However you take your life into your hands if you attempt to go straight on to the city centre from the right hand lane as there is guaranteed to be some muppet who will cut straight across you from the left hand lane and a lot of the time said muppet will be driving a big truck. I've seen countless incidents and near misses on it and normally the guy cutting across from the left deems it fit to blast the poor bugger abiding by the markings going straight.
It's very very dangerous.


----------



## John_DI (18 May 2006)

Hi

See [broken link removed]

Worded slightly better than my explanation.

More excellent articles at [broken link removed]


----------



## Edel V (18 May 2006)

Another roundabout scenario, was recently involved in an accident on the Red Cow Roundabout. I was travelling down the Naas Road in the centre lane, truck on the inside lane beside me. We were both stopped at the 2nd set of lights on the roundabout. When the lights turned green we both set off heading for the M50 northbound, he indicated and pulled into my lane on top of me. When we got out to inspect the damage he claimed that the lane I was in is for heading towards the city centre while I maintain that it is also for turning onto the M50. Am still unsure who is correct but if I should have turned off, then does full liability stop with me or should some liability be with him since he was the one making a manouever. Any ideas !!!!!!!


----------



## John_DI (18 May 2006)

Hi edel V,

If you are in a lane, irrespective where you are going its "Your" lane.

(How does the other person know where you are going or whither you are in the correct lane for your destination  ?)

So, IMHO lorry driver 100% to blame. 

Before changing into a new lane,  person should  ensure its not already occupied.


----------



## Marie (8 Jan 2007)

Brendan said:


> Ned.ie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Brendan -  As an ex-bicyclist (lost my nerve with encroaching age!) I pity their plight on roundabouts because most traffic behaves as if they don't exist.  Assertive biking at roundabouts is recommended and afaik motorists are not supposed to overtake a bike but slow and wait.  So the routine should be wherever one comes onto the roundabout if there's a cyclist ahead slow down and wait until s(he) signals and changes lanes to indicate their point of exit.  Then in the exit road overtake and _pass when it's safe to do so_!


----------

